# Hintergrundmusik (Stream)



## HAL (23. März 2003)

Ich will auf einer prvaten Seite Hintergrundmusik abspielen lassen. Die Musikdatei ist aber ca. 6mb im mp3-Format groß. Für ISDN ist das zu viel, um es schnell mal beim aufrufen einer seite zu laden. Wie bekomme ich entweder die datei kleiner, ohne dass die musik total unkenntlich wird oder wie binde ich die datei als stream ein?

THX
HAL


----------



## talis (23. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich wirds mit Flash machen, kann ja ein 1x1 Pixel grosser Film sein, den du irgendwo einbindest.

MFG
Talis


----------



## HAL (23. März 2003)

*Re: Re: Hintergrundmusik (Stream)*



> _Original geschrieben von talis _
> *Hallo,
> 
> ich wirds mit Flash machen, kann ja ein 1x1 Pixel grosser Film sein, den du irgendwo einbindest.
> ...


ok, ist ne idee, aber dann braucht jeder besucher das fash-plugin


----------



## talis (23. März 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Hintergrundmusik (Stream)*

sollte aber ja nich so das Problem sein, oder?

immerhin laut aktuellen Zahlen 96%

MFG
Talis


----------



## HAL (23. März 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Hintergrundmusik (Stream)*



> _Original geschrieben von talis _
> *sollte aber ja nich so das Problem sein, oder?
> 
> immerhin laut aktuellen Zahlen 96%
> ...


na dann


----------



## UnrealSoldier (28. März 2003)

wie gross isn dat flash file dann?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (28. März 2003)

ich würd sagen grösse von audio file + 5kb


----------



## UnrealSoldier (28. März 2003)

dann lohnt es sich ja garnicht


----------



## talis (28. März 2003)

*STREAMEN*

aber mit flash kannst du doch streamen, so dass die Musik schon spielt, und der rest noch geladen wird


----------



## Paradizogeeko (28. März 2003)

wird dafür nicht auch ein streamserver gebraucht ?


----------



## Comander_Keen (28. März 2003)

Nein, für flashgesteuerte Streams im Player braucht es keinen Streaming-Server wie sonst.

greetz 3k


----------



## Paradizogeeko (29. März 2003)

ka.. war ja bloß ne frage


----------

